# Trying to decide which prop controller.



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, I wasn't going to ask, but I've searched until I'm basically braindead and can't figure out which one would be best for me. I'm looking at the Picoboo, Boobox,and Monster Guts Nerve Center controllers. 

The prop I am building is a pneumatic Grim Reaper Statue that stands up to about 12 feet tall. His eyes need to light, and he will have a small script.

Here is the main problem: All of my current props are either static or animatronic, and I am actually in the process of teaching myself the basics of pneumatics. I also do not know anything about programming a prop controller. No programming languages, not a whole lot about relays, etc. Like I said, this is my learning experience. 

If you were buying your first multi-tasking prop controller, which would be your first choice? Can you explain your reasons for this decision?

I appreciate all of the help, folks!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd go with the Nerve Center. It's a "keybanger" so programming is easy, it has built in audio, it's relay outputs would work well with pneumatic solenoids, and it's on sale until June 5th for $50.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Bio,

I am in your boat. Exactly. So much so that I must be on the other oar. I have all static or continuous running animated props (like the fcg) and, like you, am also dipping my toe into the waters of controlled animation with sound. So I literally just did buy my first multi-task control device, and I went with the nerve center.
My reasons are:

1. It is on sale for 50 bucks. How can you beat that?
2. It looks super easy to program. I just got it yesterday and it seems to be as easy as advertised. You do not need a computer or software or any other device to program it.

The only caveat I see is the very short sound duration. Two minutes is too short to do a long speech or a song but for the effect that I want (a door greeter type prop with limited animation and varied sound bites) it should do the trick.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

It comes down to whether you need ambient sound or not. The Picoboo 104 has ambient audio whereas the Nervecenter doesn't but the Picoboo is $40 more than the Nervecenter. Both are good products from good companies.

(I have both)


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nerve center all the way. I bought one last year for my first complex prop controller, and the nerve center is great. It is very easy to set up. It has multiple channel outputs and sound built right in.No need for a cotroller and a sound card with this baby. And yes right now on sale for $50, You cannot beat this deal.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like I will probably be going with the Nerve Center, and controlling ambient sound and lighting through my laptop with Vixen. For now, that seems like it might be the easiest way.

Anyone have a link to a youtube tutorial on vixen haunt programming? I've found a few on MGNC programming, and even a couple on vixen christmas decoration. I guess if I need to, I can modify the thinking to make it work for Halloween.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So what sorts of things have you used the controller for. I am trying to determine if I want to get another one. I only have the one idea right now, but knowing what others have done may help me decide.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I haven't used it yet. I've been running constantly running wiper motor props, static props, lights set up on dimmer switches, and a couple of lights(mostly strobes) with hacked surge protector motion detectors. I have a few very large props that we want to build this year, but unless I want to have someone tied down to run a scene, I need to get some type of prop controller. So, I started doing some research. Came down to the three I mentioned in the OP. I was almost completely sold on the Boobox flex with scaremaster programmer, but everyone seems to think the nerve center would be a better deal. It's definitely cheaper.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a picoboo 104 and a 105. I am about to try the nerve center because you just can't beat the price. I prefer these types of controllers because of there simplicity. When you have a lot to set up and put together the simplicity can save you time. They can be adjusted and programmed on the fly. You would be surprised how much story you can fit into 2 minutes of audio. You can cascade these controllers together to get more time and an effect change in the middle of a story. And both the picoboos and nerve center have small bult in amps to drive a speaker. I think they are both rated at 30watts. Not enough power for me so I just use the audio out jack.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Keybangers are easy to use and do have there place but at some point you may want to step up to a programmable controller and when you are ready the Picaxe is by far the easiest to learn and use (they are teaching it to young children who are not having any trouble programming it). I did not want to announce this yet but I have been working with Ron Hackett from Nuts and Volts magazine on a controller based on the Picaxe. Our original intention was to make a easy controller for the boy scouts to use for the new Robotics merit badge but it has since grown into a powerful controller. We just ordered the first prototype boards and Ron will be carrying a kit for it on his website as soon as we give the prototype a proper shakedown. Just something to keep in mind. More details to come. And now back to you regularly scheduled thread. If you want more info PM me so that we do not hijack this thread.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Keybangers are easy to use and do have there place but at some point you may want to step up to a programmable controller and when you are ready the Picaxe is by far the easiest to learn and use (they are teaching it to young children who are not having any trouble programming it). I did not want to announce this yet but I have been working with Ron Hackett from Nuts and Volts magazine on a controller based on the Picaxe. Our original intention was to make a easy controller for the boy scouts to use for the new Robotics merit badge but it has since grown into a powerful controller. We just ordered the first prototype boards and Ron will be carrying a kit for it on his website as soon as we give the prototype a proper shakedown. Just something to keep in mind. More details to come. And now back to you regularly scheduled thread. If you want more info PM me so that we do not hijack this thread.


Thank you for the input. I was looking at the Picaxe, but it seemed a little out of my league. I don't have many servo-driven props. Most of mine are things like a pop-up that runs from a pneumatic cylinder, a gargoyle that flaps it's wings and breathes smoke(WIP-wiper motor running on 3.3v, recycled vacuum cleaner flex hose connected to a fog chiller with a rubber coupling), etc. I'd give your new controller board a try, depending on cost, ease of use, etc.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I too was in your position, confused and overwhelmed with all of the different products available out there, and their costs! I started out with one of Jeff's (simple circuit boards dot com) 3 relay programmable timers, not needing the sound, and have been thouroghly pleased with his board. Most everything that I have built these days has its own servo drivers and the recordable sound board included (scary terry, and the talking skull, to name off one in particular) and my needs have grown to need a much more sophisticated board to control these(I would much rather have each prop with its own audio board and speaker to avoid running all of that wiring, and as of now, I only need to plug 1 extension cord, per prop, to totally control it). 30+ emails and replys later, I have a custom built 8 relay board on its way, which will allow me 2 different programming modes, sequentially and simultaneous(like playing different keys on a piano at the same time) and each relay will handle up to 10 amps of power. He also added the suppression circuit on each so that if there were a reverse power spike, it won't fry the board. It also will have approx. 13 minutes of recordable time on the chip, with loop (replay, that the interval inbetween can be controlled). Everything is self contained, and does NOT need a laptop or programming board to make it work. I am putting this out here, because, like me, if you keep up with your haunting, you will want to give yourself "room to grow" and of all the boards I have looked at and priced, this one came up being the most cost effective answer I could find.

pm me and I would be happy to email you a copy of the operating instructions for this new board, and let you draw your own conclusions as to how easy it is


----------

